# New to All This...Hoping for Help Verifying my Condition



## Jackie09 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello! I'm Jackie. I'm an 18-year-old high school senior and I'm wondering if any of you can help me out. I have been having stomach problems for the past few years, but it hasn't gotten bad until now. I always used to have problems with diarrhea, and it would come very frequently and be gone just as quick. Now, however, I am noticing as of about two weeks ago, that I have a burning sensation in my stomach. It's often after I eat, and I have diarrhea also very often after eating. It causes me to be very uncomfortable, and as soon as the diarrhea's over, though, I will become constipated. I need help to verify that I have IBS. I think I do. I have done a ton of research on IBS and I definitely believe that I have it...all of the symptoms align with everything I've found online. I have not been to a doctor yet, so should I go? Help me figure this out! It's causing me quite a few problems, and makes me nervous to go out when I'm having symptoms. Help!- JackieMy Symptoms:
Frequent diarrhea (usually about 1/2 hour after meals...my body also gets shaky during these episodes ??)
Constipation just after diarrhea clears up
Fatigue, especially when stressed
Symptoms worsen when I am under high amounts of stress
Burning sensation in stomach
Symptoms worsen around my menstrual cycle


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Jackie! Im 19 iv had ibs since i was 16 but am now thinking mabe its endometriosis of the bowel but still trying to figure it out but i was told by a doc i have ibs.Anywho no one here can tell you for sure that you have ibs but your symptoms are very much like ibs. But most people with ibs get Diarreah right after they finish a meal. But still it does sound alot like ibs. But yes for sure go to your doctor. Mabe dont mention ibs unless they say its nothing cuz sometimes doctors will say its ibs without doing test. But go to the doctor there may be a med that can help you.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Jackie welcome to the site!Like Beanie said, your symptoms sound very much like IBS. But you do need to go see a dr. and get an official diagnosis -- dr.s have the professional skills (and technical equipments, if necessary) to rule out other illnesses and to make a diagnosis. They also can get you the proper meds to treat the symptoms or suggest OTC meds/lifestyle changes. A proper diagnosis is important and necessary. So, please do see a dr. and keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i agree with the posters above me. you should most definitely go to a doctor to diagnose your condition and make sure he or she is thorough with the testing because it may be something else... something the doctors can fix. there's way too many of us here with this 'ibs' darn thing and the doctors can't seem to do much.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Agreed with all the above!See a doctor, and they can tell you what is what


----------

